# Subwoofer amp will not stay on



## Synthsayer (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a 200W MCM Audio Select sub amp connected to 4 ohm driver. The sub amp is connected to Harman AVR 154 line level sub output.
The amp comes on but shuts off after 15-20 minutes.
Please help.Thanks and have a nice weekend.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Is it well ventilated? Has it been in that same location and worked ok? If so, probably a thermal issue; a component breaking down under load. Of course, check all connections. Dennis


----------



## Synthsayer (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank you. The amp is not mounted in a cabinet right now while I have been trying to get it to stay on. I have double checked connections and tried 3 different woofers - both 4 and 8 ohms.

When I turn on the amp its power LED goes from red to green, the sound comes on and then after 15-20 minutes shuts itself off and LED goes back to red. The amp has an Auto On feature that does not seem to be working right???

I would like to bypass the Goodsky relay so the amp stays on. It is fuse protected.

View attachment 200W Subwoofer Schematic.pdf


View attachment Goodsky Relay RWRWH.pdf


Thanks again for the help and have a great weekend!


----------



## Synthsayer (Dec 19, 2007)

Packing the amp up to return it. It sounds great when it plays. 
Thanks


----------

